# Dead Down Wind products



## Just 1 More (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone use the "Dead Down Wind" products? How do you like them? Did you feel they were effective? 
I'm needing to get new stuff for this fall and was thinking about trying some

http://www.cabelas.com/information/Archery/DeadDownWind-EnzymeScentPrevention0033125.html


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 15, 2006)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Anyone use the "Dead Down Wind" products? How do you like them? Did you feel they were effective?
> I'm needing to get new stuff for this fall and was thinking about trying some
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/information/Archery/DeadDownWind-EnzymeScentPrevention0033125.html




I use the "Ghost" and "Humus Products" from Head hunter scents exclusively. They are made in GA and do VERY well. 
Been field tested on nearly 600 (Dead) Hogs that I personally know of and 20-30 Trophy Class Bucks (excess of 140 B & C).
Check out:
http://www.headhunterscents.com/
Hogguide


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks,, but anyone have anything on the Dead Down Wind products?


----------



## huntininmilan (Jun 18, 2006)

Just.......i Just Was At Bass Pro And Got Some Of Their Own Silver Xp Scent Stuff, Wash,spray,etc Thought I Give This Stuff A Try Always Heard Good Stuff About Silver Ion Stuff And It's Affect In Clothing!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jun 18, 2006)

I will be interested in seeing some feedback also, i was thinking about giving that stuff a shot this yr also


----------



## camotoy (Jun 19, 2006)

i used their field spray ,deoderant,and shampoo ,, dont know if its better than any other on the market ,but its a good product and i will use it again this year!!!


----------



## Dub (Jun 19, 2006)

I was in Hooties a couple of weeks ago....they were telling me about how well some of the products worked for them.  The breath spray was one of the products that really impressed them.  It is certainly an often overlooked part of my concealment.

I've been thinking of giving them a try this year.


----------



## huntininmilan (Jun 19, 2006)

I would be interested in any feed back as well as i always try new stuff!


----------



## BWCA (Aug 17, 2006)

I ordered a bunch of this stuff this week.Hope it works.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought a bunch of the stuff at the Lakeland Expo last month. I have been using the spray and wash.. seems ok to me.. I can't tell a difference.. but we'll see how the deer do with it.


----------



## BWCA (Aug 18, 2006)

I am anxious to use the body foam.If it works like they say it could be great stuff.


----------

